# [Solved][Laptop] Bildschirmhelligkeit nicht mehr veränderbar

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

seit irgendeinem Kernel-Update scheint die Einstellung der Bildschirmhelligkeit (unter KDE) nicht mehr zu gehen.

Im Internet habe ich gesehen, dass das über /proc/acpi/video oder /sys/class/backlight gehen soll.

Beide Verzeichnisse sind aber leer oder nicht existent.

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO ist aber gesetzt.

Hat jemand einen Rat?

Kernel ist im Moment: 3.4.0

```
$grep BACKLIGHT //usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LP855X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

$grep ACPI //usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

Danke

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

von welchem Hersteller ist dein NB. Mein Samsung Netbook benötigt neben den üblichen Kerneltreibern noch das Paket app-laptop/easy-slow-down-manager. Da waren erst die nötigen Kerneltreiber drin.  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

Laptop: Sony VPCEB1Z1E

GraKa: Radeon HD 5650

Es ging ja schonmal...

Im Moment gehe ich davon aus, dass es am Kernel liegt. Könnte aber auch mit einem Update von X und Konsorten gekommen sein...?

----------

## giga89

Hast du es mal mit x11-apps/xbacklight -inc/-dec versucht? Damit verhelfe ich mir immer in awesome, in KDE funktioniert es per Hotkeys. Falls es damit funktioniert, könnte es auch an KDE bzw. Hotkeys liegen?

----------

## Finswimmer

$xbacklight 

No outputs have backlight property

auch als root.

Unter Ubuntu 12.04 gibt es hier:

ls /sys/class/backlight/

ein acpi_video

das habe ich aber defintiv drin:

$grep CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO .config

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

Irgendwie verstehe ich das grade nicht mehr...

----------

## Finswimmer

Solved:

Ich habe im Internet gefunden, dass man die Kernel-Option acpi_backlight=vendor anhängen muss.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, sofern nicht gesetzt ist CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP

 eventuell auch eine bessere Alternative?

[ungetestet! - ich hab kein Sony Laptop]

```
CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP:

This mini-driver drives the SNC and SPIC devices present in the ACPI

BIOS of the Sony Vaio laptops.

It gives access to some extra laptop functionalities like Bluetooth,

screen brightness control, Fn keys and allows powering on/off some

devices.

Read <file:Documentation/laptops/sony-laptop.txt> for more information.

Symbol: SONY_LAPTOP [=n]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: Sony Laptop Extras

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:266

Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y] && ACPI [=y] && INPUT [=y] && RFKILL [=m]

Location:

  -> Device Drivers

     -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y])

Selects: BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y]
```

(ist aus Linux/i386 3.4.4-gentoo)

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist gesetzt und hat auch die ganze Zeit alleine funktioniert.

Jetzt ist wohl noch was weiteres nötig.

----------

